# UTO - U308 Limited



## sti396 (30 March 2006)

hey guys, 

just reading a little bit about Uranium stock, and came across this one which floats in a couple of months. 

Anyone know much about this? 

Worthwhile investment?


----------



## sti396 (2 April 2006)

anyone have any thoughts ?

Considering all the talk on this forum about uranium stocks, I would have thought someone would know something.


----------



## nizar (2 April 2006)

Look at my post on TOE thread


----------



## nizar (2 April 2006)

Here it is:



			
				fab said:
			
		

> Will U308 be the new Toro and why ?




No, one of the major factors IMO driving the demand for toro, was the reputation of the management team esp. Owen Hegarty from Oxiana. He has made alot of investors alot of money. ANother was BHP holding 1%, though this wasnt important, it gave confidence to people no doubt...

But from what i read in u3o8 prospectus, it looks good, with very high grades at ashburton (upto 37%) and dawson well (>400ppm) projects in WA...

THis will excite the market, and no doubt being a small float, 25million shares at 0,20c to raise 5million, it will close oversubscribed.

Only 5million shares allocated to public (already gone IMO) and the rest for Giriala Resources holders.

Another toro, unlikely, but i think u can expect 40-50c on open...

U sell on open, make double at least, but i mean they hold your money for 3-4 weeks... so u just have to ask yourself, is double enough in todays market ?


----------



## fryzie (7 April 2006)

any updates on this float?
closing date is coming up soon
looks like a good one to get in on the action with


----------



## fryzie (7 April 2006)

yeh its already heavily oversubscribed


----------



## sti396 (11 April 2006)

Hey, 

What are the implications on the price of this stock seeing as most of their mines are in WA and the political environment in WA do not fancy uranium mining. 

Thanks. 

Phil


----------



## kariba (14 April 2006)

Have some very good EL's in WA, with known uranium drill intersections & samples. Dawson Well is close to some good uranium deposits, eg: Yeelirrie (BHP), Lake Way (Nova) & Lake Maitland (RPT). But also have some good land in QLD & another good lease right next to Radium Hill in SA. 

I also like management of GIR - UTO will have same Director & Co/Sec as GIR. But the real key is Stephen Mann as director - He has had 12 years with Cogema Aus. (COGEMA Resources is a subsidiary of the AREVA group, and is one of the world’s leading uranium exploration, mining and milling companies) He was also a director of ERA, and now wait for it: he is still heavily involved in with Cogema Australia as a Director. -  Give that some thought!!

I love it - More pressure on the WA government - GREAT - Will have to crack soon I reckon!.

IMO this will easily see 50 - 70 cents in the first few days. $1 would be good  

cheers


----------



## esprit (14 April 2006)

Well my chequeing account was debited yesterday for the amount of $ I subscribed for in the U308 float, I'm a happy chappy   I can see this opening at a tidy profit.


----------



## laurie (14 April 2006)

esprit said:
			
		

> Well my chequeing account was debited yesterday for the amount of $ I subscribed for in the U308 float, I'm a happy chappy   I can see this opening at a tidy profit.




Sorry to spoil your fun but that means nothing just because they cashed your cheque! it only means your in the race for shares, if it's oversubscribed then a scale back will apply and you will receive a refund of the difference then again some is better than none   

cheers laurie


----------



## esprit (14 April 2006)

Fair enough  : 

What priority system do they have in place? Ie. who do the shares go to first? Is it done on a time basis, ie. who placed the orders first? Or on a volume basis, where priority goes to bigger/small orders?


----------



## benny01 (18 April 2006)

esprit ... laurie is right, just because the cheque has been banked doesn't mean all that much. I checked with U308 Limited about the priority system and have been advised that that the IPO is a "first come first served" basis. 

Apparently all the cheques received by the closing date (13th April) were processed and applicants will either receive their full allotment or a refund check by the end of this week.


----------



## esprit (18 April 2006)

benny01 said:
			
		

> esprit ... laurie is right, just because the cheque has been banked doesn't mean all that much. I checked with U308 Limited about the priority system and have been advised that that the IPO is a "first come first served" basis.
> 
> Apparently all the cheques received by the closing date (13th April) were processed and applicants will either receive their full allotment or a refund check by the end of this week.




 

Knew I should have sent it off earlier, oh well can only keep the fingers crossed that I get something.


----------



## jet-r (18 April 2006)

benny01 said:
			
		

> esprit ... laurie is right, just because the cheque has been banked doesn't mean all that much. I checked with U308 Limited about the priority system and have been advised that that the IPO is a "first come first served" basis.
> 
> Apparently all the cheques received by the closing date (13th April) were processed and applicants will either receive their full allotment or a refund check by the end of this week.





from what I have read from the IPO prospectus, the priority offer is only relevant to Giralia shareholders.

It states in section 2.5 of the prospectus, "The allotment of shares to applicants will occur as soon as practicable after application forms and appliaction monies have been received for the min subscription of share being offered, following which statements of shareholding will be dispatched"

Is that how you got the "first in first serve" idea from?


----------



## astojic86 (19 April 2006)

Hi 

I sent my cheque on the 11th of April. Do you think i have a chance of getting shares since it closed on 13th?

I sent the cheque on the 11th from QLD to WA.

Hopefully i got some shares.

But they didn't take money out of my account yet  

So i dunno doesn't look like i got it.


----------



## kariba (19 April 2006)

astojic86 said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I sent my cheque on the 11th of April. Do you think i have a chance of getting shares since it closed on 13th?
> 
> ...




If yours is a GIR Priority Allocation - you should get them
If it was Public Offer - You will probably be too late

cheers


----------



## astojic86 (19 April 2006)

they took money out of my account today so hopefully i am in the run for shares. But it doesn;t mean i will get any. They will probably just refund my money, i really hope i get shares. I am public offer not priority so


----------



## forro (20 April 2006)

kariba said:
			
		

> If yours is a GIR Priority Allocation - you should get them
> If it was Public Offer - You will probably be too late
> 
> cheers



 Sorry to give you bad news but I believe all cheques prior to closure on 13/4/06 were deposited. That doesn't mean that we will get shares, being oversubscribed all giralia shareholders will get priority over the public offer.


----------



## astojic86 (20 April 2006)

The priority offer is only to a certain extent then the rest of their application is treated like a public offer, 

I think i read that somewhere in the prospectus. Eg is they are entitled to 10 000 and apply for 15 000 the first 10 000 they will get priority but the other 5000 will be same rules as public offer.

I may be wrong. I somehow got a feeling i didn;t get shares doesn't matter, I just wish they didn;t makew my money if i wasn't getting shares if the offer is over subscribed , but looks like they will float very soon and i will get my $$$$ back soon


----------



## astojic86 (20 April 2006)

how will i be informed if i have received shares? and will i be informed a few days before they start trading?


----------



## kariba (20 April 2006)

astojic86 said:
			
		

> I think i read that somewhere in the prospectus. Eg is they are entitled to 10 000 and apply for 15 000 the first 10 000 they will get priority but the other 5000 will be same rules as public offer.
> 
> I may be wrong. I somehow got a feeling i didn;t get shares doesn't matter, $$$$ back soon




You are right GIR holder will be treated "the same" as public in the public offer. 

*"how will i be informed if i have received shares? and will i be infromed a few days before they start trading?"*

Your shares will AUTOMATICALLY appear a day or two before float date. 

cheers


----------



## esprit (26 April 2006)

Do they send us a letter before float date confirming if we got the shares?


----------



## nukiee (26 April 2006)

esprit - when did you send through your cheque? I sent mine on 5th on April and im having doubt's that i will get any shares allocated on the public offer because i sent it from Sydney (probably take 2 days to get there). Which means on Friday 7th they already announced the oversubscription...  
kinda disappointed that i didnt send in my cheque earlier...


----------



## astojic86 (26 April 2006)

How do you know they announced on the 7th?

I saw the offer closed on the 13th,

the only thing that would annoy me is  if they cashed my cheque and didn't give me shares. 

They should not cash cheques at all if you are ot gonig to get shares, if your cheque arrives too late.


----------



## nukiee (27 April 2006)

> How do you know they announced on the 7th?
> 
> I saw the offer closed on the 13th,
> 
> ...




Because on the ASX website for GIR there was an annoucement on the 7th. I also called up U308 the next Monday and the the lady said the offer was on a first come first served basis. So most likely I won't be allocated any shares even thought I sent my application on the 5th. Yeh.. kinda disappointing as your money is tied up for like over a month!!


----------



## benny01 (27 April 2006)

I find it absolutely appalling for UTO to bank in cheques of applicants that will not be offered any share allotment.


----------



## nukiee (27 April 2006)

benny01 said:
			
		

> I find it absolutely appalling for UTO to bank in cheques of applicants that will not be offered any share allotment.




Benny... i think its a standard for all floats... the company itself doesnt actually cash your money and then send it back if they dont need it. The share registry takes care of everything and puts all the money in a trust account or something... what they dont need after the closing date they'll send back soon after...


----------



## benny01 (3 May 2006)

Has anyone been contacted by UTO yet regarding allotments or their refund cheque?


----------



## Profitseeker (3 May 2006)

Not me.


----------



## jet-r (3 May 2006)

call UTO on the 12th to find out if you dont see any shares on your trading account.



			
				benny01 said:
			
		

> Has anyone been contacted by UTO yet regarding allotments or their refund cheque?


----------



## esprit (3 May 2006)

jet-r said:
			
		

> call UTO on the 12th to find out if you dont see any shares on your trading account.




What do you mean trading account? I thought they just send you a letter with your chess holding #. Then to make those shares appear online (at least for me anyway with ANZ E*Trade) you have to enter in the data incl chess number on your Etrade website? They don't just automatically pop up online?


----------



## Devil_Star (3 May 2006)

I was kinda late for subscription as well. I feel alright if I am not entiltled to even a share. But I think U3o8 is very slow with the share alottment process. I really want to get informed and have my refund cheque asap. I want to park my money on some other investment instead of someone else's acc.  :swear:


----------



## jet-r (3 May 2006)

esprit said:
			
		

> What do you mean trading account? I thought they just send you a letter with your chess holding #. Then to make those shares appear online (at least for me anyway with ANZ E*Trade) you have to enter in the data incl chess number on your Etrade website? They don't just automatically pop up online?





it will appear in your trading acc if you quote them your HIN number.


----------



## andrewkmz (4 May 2006)

It has appeared in my HIN account. Scheduled start trading on 12/5


----------



## imajica (4 May 2006)

when did u send ur cheque in?

I sent mine off via express post on the 30th March, no shares have appeared in my trading account though


----------



## andrewkmz (4 May 2006)

I took my priority offer and send cheque on 1/4.


----------



## imajica (4 May 2006)

would u know if they are sending their cheques out today? or is that usually delayed?

also, would u be able to tell me what the phone number is for enquiries regarding allocation for the float?


----------



## yogi-in-oz (4 May 2006)

Warning: ..... astrostuff ahead.

..... some time cycle analysis for UTO - U308 Ltd.

Hi folks,

Firstly, some general thoughts on trading IPOs, but
please note, this is NOT ADVICE, simply a discussion ... ???

-----

UTO ..... as with many ipo's, there will be many traders
wondering about the prospects of the company, ahead.
There's some advantages to trading new listings, if we
can get our market timing correct.

Some of these advantages, include:

1. Most (not all) ipos will have sufficient cash to fund their
operations, without rattling the tin for more money.

2. A relatively low number of shares on issue, making
the stock more volatile for trading purposes.

3. With better market timing, we have an edge over
many other traders and "investors", as well as the
"blind stags", who are really only HOPING that
a stock will rally from the outset.

4. Using time cycle analysis, we can project anticipated
price swings, far ahead.

5. Time cycle analysis may result in entering stocks,
at prices below the original ipo.

-----

Of course, we must also look at the downside, too:

1. Sometimes, ipos are held so tightly, that liquidity
becomes a real issue ..... PSA was an example of this
and it took about 2 years to gain a larger shareholder
spread and improved liquidity for traders ..... but
meanwhile, it was fun to trade the sharp moves.

2. Being only newcomers, ipos can take a while to
become known to traders and even with good news,
it may take a couple of days for some traders to
respond, in some markets.

3. Often fundamentals have not developed enough
to make a good assessment of the management team.

4. Technically, there's probably not enough data for
most chartists, until the first year has passed .....
..... meaning, that they may have lost several
opportunities to trade the stock, in the initial
12 months.

-----

Now, by using Gann's methodology, we can forecast
many of the anticipated price swings by evaluating
the time axis only, on our charts.

Such methods are helpful, as:

1. Stags can gauge better exit points.

2. Traders can wait for the listing and often enter
at much lower prices, than the original ipo.

3. Chartists can use the time axis analysis to
confirm their own evaluations, using minimal data,
like candlestick patterns.

4. Using time cycle analysis for ipos, allows us to
improve both entries and exits, in our trades.

5. “Investors” can use time cycle analysis, as confirmation 
of their own conclusions, for both entries and exits.

In summary, IPO's are a classic example of where technical 
analysis is all but non-existent, due to lack of data ..... 
and  the fundamentals are often exaggerated .....

..... step in, time cycle analysis or astroanalysis.

Call it what you will, these astrotools DO fill the technical
void, until there's enough data to give us a reasonable chart. 

Now back to our new listing, UTO and some anticipated
swings in sentiment, until mid-August 2006, where UTO
is really expected to be in a negative trading mode ..... 


May 2006:

03-26052006 ..... UTO has an underlying positive tone,
during this time and this same positive cycle will also 
return, from about 06-31122006.  

     04052006 ..... communications form company???

     18052006 ..... 4 cycles come together here, so this
                         should be a significant time for UTO.  

      26053006 ..... minor and positive ..... finances???

      29052006 ..... minor cycle

June 2006:

       01062006 ..... significant and positive news ???

  16-19062006 ..... positive spotlight on UTO .....  

       21062006 ..... negative cycle ..... finances-related???

       23062006 ..... minor news???

July 2006:

  14-17072006 ..... 3 conflicting cycles here, may result
                           in flat trading during this time???

      19072006  ..... minor

August 2006:

  08-10082006 ..... 2 minor cycles here may bring
                           some financial news???

  18-21082006 ..... negative spotlight on UTO

  25-28082006 ..... significant, negative news here???

happy trading

  yogi

P.S. ..... for the skeptix ..... monitor progress of another
                                       recent listing, PYM  .....  you
                                       can find relevant key dates,
                                       in the PYM thread .....  



=====


----------



## jet-r (4 May 2006)

10000 share appeared on my trading account. thats not even half of what i wanted  :swear:


----------



## imajica (4 May 2006)

was freaking out earlier as nothing had appeared in my account. just checked, very relieved, got 10000. only a quarter of what i asked for, but cant complain. these are going to rocket on opening!!!

good luck to all who received an allocation!!!


----------



## nukiee (5 May 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> was freaking out earlier as nothing had appeared in my account. just checked, very relieved, got 10000. only a quarter of what i asked for, but cant complain. these are going to rocket on opening!!!
> 
> good luck to all who received an allocation!!!




hey... when did you send in your cheque? were u priority or on the public offer? still havent got a reply... looks like i got nothing


----------



## Sean K (5 May 2006)

Does anyone have a date for when this starts trading?


----------



## greggy (5 May 2006)

I knew I couldn't get any U308 Limited (they will do very well on listing) so I got into Intermet Resources, another SA uranium play instead. Do your own research before buying.


----------



## imajica (5 May 2006)

applied via the public offer - sent my cheque off on the 30th March

A few days ago I was a bit worried so I sent an email to u3o8. Here is what they said:

Dear Sir

We expect all applicants should be notified by mail by early next week at the latest regarding the outcome of the share allocation, and will receive either a holding statement or a refund cheque then. 

Regards
Linda Cole
U3O8 Limited
Phone: (08) 9481 2243
Fax:      (08) 9321 0070
Email:   info@u3o8.com.au


----------



## Sean K (5 May 2006)

My allocation is sitting in my trading account. I think everyone who was going to get them should know by now. Did they say anything about when it starts being traded?


----------



## Profitseeker (5 May 2006)

When did you apply and through which offer?


----------



## Sean K (5 May 2006)

I got a priority offer through GIR so I just had to get the application in by the due date, which I can't remember.


----------



## imajica (5 May 2006)

supposed to start trading on the 12th may


----------



## nukiee (8 May 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> supposed to start trading on the 12th may




im kinda cut i didnt get allocated.... didnt send it in early enough... and only $1million on public offer... ive just lost a whole bunch of interest.... thats what happens with IPO's i guess


----------



## jet-r (8 May 2006)

it will commence trading TODAY 12pm!
check the ann. on ASX


----------



## ALFguy (8 May 2006)

jet-r said:
			
		

> it will commence trading TODAY 12pm!
> check the ann. on ASX




Actually not until tomorrow (Tue 9th) at 12pm - or so the ann says.


----------



## jet-r (8 May 2006)

sorry, I miss read it.
You are right, its tomorrow.


----------



## esprit (8 May 2006)

Any potential for GIR shareprice to increase due to U308's assumed strong listing tommorow?


----------



## imajica (8 May 2006)

just out of interest, how many people are planning to sell tomorrow and how many are going to hold on to them?

seems like a winner either way


----------



## nukiee (9 May 2006)

looks like its gonna open at 61c today!!! im sooo peeved... didnt get allocated  woulda made 40k on first day!


----------



## Sean K (9 May 2006)

Holding. Maybe.


----------



## esprit (9 May 2006)

nukiee said:
			
		

> looks like its gonna open at 61c today!!! im sooo peeved... didnt get allocated  woulda made 40k on first day!




Bittersweet isn't it


----------



## nukiee (9 May 2006)

esprit said:
			
		

> Bittersweet isn't it




opened 70.5

im sooooooooooooooooooooo cut!!!!!!!! ARGH


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (9 May 2006)

Well it sure did open like an electron,let's hope it dips to 63 cents for my paltry line.........


----------



## imajica (9 May 2006)

last night put an at limit order for 80 cents. sold my shares for 8 grand. not bad for a days work. think ill go and crack open a nice bottle of pinot!!!


----------



## nukiee (9 May 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> last night put an at limit order for 80 cents. sold my shares for 8 grand. not bad for a days work. think ill go and crack open a nice bottle of pinot!!!




sniff sniff.... next time i dont wanna miss the boat by 4 days!!!! gonna be watching more closely next time... well done to all those who held GIR and got allocated


----------



## jet-r (9 May 2006)

dont worry Nukie,
there are a few more IPO with Uranium potential out there.

It makes me think what is the point of putting through a $5000 chq for an popular IPO like UTO, in the end you will only get $2000, and the rest get stuck in their bank account doing nothing for few weeks.


----------



## Sean K (9 May 2006)

Thanks Nukiee. Thanks GIR. I've jumped off.


----------



## lbaz9 (9 May 2006)

I was surprised GIR dropped today, they are still the majority holders of UTO shares, and with UTO going from being a 20c stock to a 70c stock, I thought they would have had a nice little increase today, I guess not the case though.  Well done to those who had a good win on UTO.


----------



## Fab (9 May 2006)

Jet-r,

Have you got any suggestion on any future popular IPO. I missed on UTO before I procrastinated for too long. Even if you got 10000 shares you would have made a nice gain on this ipo
cheers


----------



## jet-r (9 May 2006)

I cant really suggest anything but here are the ones I am looking at. 

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/floats/UpcomingFloatDetail.jsp?asxcode=TRF
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/floats/UpcomingFloatDetail.jsp?asxcode=ZDX
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/floats/UpcomingFloatDetail.jsp?asxcode=AEE 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/floats/UpcomingFloatDetail.jsp?asxcode=CRJ 
http://www.vaccinoma.com/   (breast and skin cancer treatment. has past stage II trial)


----------



## nizar (9 May 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> last night put an at limit order for 80 cents. sold my shares for 8 grand. not bad for a days work. think ill go and crack open a nice bottle of pinot!!!




very nice.... well done...!!!


----------



## pussycat2005 (11 July 2006)

*UTO*

This stock has slowly been creeping up since last week.

It's drilling for U as we speak on old WMC land.


Is anyone else following?


----------



## pussycat2005 (12 July 2006)

Drilling Results out 
More assay results to come

This stock is flying!


----------



## stockmaster (12 July 2006)

I believe this share is similar to UXA, both company is waiting for further drilling and likely to have the same trend, i feel the heat is off. But certainly in the early stage!


----------



## pussycat2005 (12 July 2006)

ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
EXTENSIVE URANIUM MINERALISATION CONFIRMED AT DAWSON-HINKLER WELL
• UTO's first drilling program of 3 to 4 kilometre spaced RC traverses confirms uranium in calcrete over 20 kilometres strike
• Hinkler Well – high grades from surface:
1.0 metre @ 1021.2 ppm eU3O8
1.2metres @ 589.3 ppm eU3O8
• Dawson Well west zone – 1 kilometre wide:
5.05metres @ 302.3 ppm eU3O8
incl. 2.45metres @ 410.4 ppm eU3O8
2.0metres @ 491.7 ppm eU3O8
The Directors of U3O8 Limited are delighted to announce the results of the Company's maiden drilling program at the company's 100% owned Dawson-Hinkler Well project, located south of Wiluna in Western Australia.
A total of 150 shallow RC holes were completed in June 2006 along existing access tracks, in a program designed to locate, confirm and extend results from drilling conducted in the 1970s by WMC Exploration and Carpentaria Exploration (MIM). Four zones with intersections in excess of 500 ppm U3O8 with a combined strike length of 8 kilometres can be interpreted from WMC and MIM drilling, with widths of mineralisation up to 1 kilometre.
Dawson-Hinkler Well is located in the most prospective area in the world for calcrete-hosted uranium deposits, around 40 kilometres north of BHP-Billiton's Yeelirrie uranium deposit, the world's largest calcrete hosted deposit (50,000 tonnes of contained U3O8) and 10 kilometres west (along the same calcrete channel) from Nova Energy Limited's Lake Way-Centipede uranium deposits (Inferred Resource 15.5 million tonnes @ 580 ppm U3O8). Redport Limited's Lake Maitland deposit is located 70 kilometres south-east (Inferred Resource 32.7 million tonnes @ 330 ppm U3O8).
U3O8 Limited's initial drilling program utilised existing station tracks and old rig access roads to drill six traverses across the Dawson-Hinkler Well calcrete channel at spacings of 3-4 kilometres, with holes drilled 100 metres apart along traverses. Other 400 metre spaced holes were drilled on available tracks between traverses.
The drilling was designed to establish the boundaries of the calcrete channel and to reproduce the grades and widths of uranium mineralisation from previous drilling, which outlined potential for a substantial uranium resource. All holes were cased with PVC and surveyed with a downhole gamma logging probe to provide grade information. Selected samples were submitted for assay to confirm uranium grades, establish vanadium content and check radiometric disequilibrium. Results from assays are awaited.
U3O8 Limited Level 2, 33 Ord Street, West Perth WA 6005
Telephone: (08) 9481 2243 Facsimile: (08) 9321 0070 Email: info@u3o8.com.au
- 2 -
Results from downhole gamma logging have been received and confirm uranium mineralisation in calcrete over 20 kilometres strike. Correlation with previous drilling results is excellent, underlining potential for rapid delineation of resources utilising a combination of new results and historic data.
U3O8 Limited's westernmost traverse, through the Dawson Well zone, intersected a substantial zone of uranium mineralisation 1 kilometre wide and up to 5 metres thick. Intersections include RCDW0094; 2.0 metres@ 491.7 ppm eU3O8, and RCDW0092; 5.05 metres@ 302.3 ppm eU3O8, including 2.45 metres@ 410.4 ppm eU3O8. Drilling by WMC on 400 metre spaced sections to the east returned mineralisation of similar tenor over 2 kilometres strike. At the Hinkler Well prospect in the east of the project high grades of uranium were intersected from surface, including 1.0 metre@ 1021 ppm eU3O8.
Also considered significant are holes RCDW0139 to RDW0150, holes RCDW0084 and 0087, and RDDW0039 which returned intersections in excess of 300 ppm eU3O8 from widely spaced holes in areas away from those outlined by previous drilling. For reference, at current prices, 300 ppm U3O8 is equivalent to a gold grade of approximately 1.5 grams per tonne.
U3O8 Limited's results suggest that shallow (0 to 10 metres) uranium mineralisation may be essentially continuous over the entire 20 kilometres of strike on U3O8's ground.
Further drilling for resource definition and extension is planned for the September quarter.
P Lucas 12 July 2006
Chairman Perth, WA


----------



## moses (12 July 2006)

*Re: UTO*



			
				pussycat2005 said:
			
		

> This stock has slowly been creeping up since last week.




Up 100% in a week. Now thats the kind of slow moving stock I need more of!


----------



## stiger (26 July 2006)

Going by this mornings press reports it will be a very busy day for U stocks.


----------



## stiger (6 October 2006)

Ok I got the timing wrong on my last post but small trend starting to develop on low turnover.Keeping a close watch poss ann.Dyor.


----------



## GreatPig (4 November 2006)

Consolidating at earlier high. Next few days should tell if it's going to push on up or move out right through the recent trend line.

GP


----------



## GreatPig (6 November 2006)

On up it is.

Up about 12% today at the moment.

GP


----------



## Caliente (6 November 2006)

hey GP, UTO's had quite a strong run. Where do you see the driving force for this stock in the next weeks/month? 

Best
-Caliente


----------



## GreatPig (6 November 2006)

Sorry, I don't know anything much about this stock.

I just watch the price and react accordingly.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## GreatPig (15 November 2006)

Down 11.4% today.

Hopefully back up from here or I'll be out.

GP


----------



## Sean K (16 November 2006)

I got in the float and sold out on the first day.    Haven't been watching since then really.

Looks like $0.70 is a critical point. Could stop there, or if it goes through it is in trouble.


----------



## GreatPig (16 November 2006)

Not looking good.

NAB is currently showing an opening match price down another 11.6% to 65 cents.

GP


----------



## Sean K (16 November 2006)

Better read the ann just out before you jump GP.


----------



## GreatPig (16 November 2006)

Thanks. Sounds good, but I'll keep an eye on the price during the day and see how it goes.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Sean K (16 November 2006)

Grades OK but not that thick.


----------



## GreatPig (16 November 2006)

Sheesh... down 15.7% to 62 cents with a seller at 60 and the highest bid at 50.

So much for good news.

Fortunately other stocks being up are stopping this making a huge dent in my portfolio, plus the fact I don't have a large quantity of them.

GP


----------



## Sean K (16 November 2006)

Why does webiress say it's up 26%?? System must be a bit wobbly this am.

Very surprised GP that this didn't open up. I mean, any ann of something radioactive in it and sp jumps. Perhaps it hasn't sunk in yet?


----------



## GreatPig (16 November 2006)

Dunno. I'm still holding at present but keeping a close eye on it.

GP


----------



## GreatPig (16 November 2006)

Gave up and got out at 67/66.

GP


----------



## jet-r (16 November 2006)

i wonder why this stock got dumped even though the grade of the Uranium isnt too bad.
how far off is it off peoples expectations?
is any reports on the valuation of this stock?


----------



## trader (16 November 2006)

Tomorrow is ex-entitlement day and I suppose that people are expecting
a major drop in price with 33% extra shares being added.


----------



## Tubbles (16 November 2006)

Hi all 

I have been holding these shares since the Giralia spinoff so recieved most of them for free and topped up later with some extras.

I'm also wondering about the price drop today.  I thought it was because the ex-entitlement date was today. 

There seems to be a lot of confusion about this.  But the second announcement on the 14 Novemeber 2006 seems to suggest that the original date was incorrect.

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20061114/pdf/00667732.pdf

but then again I could be totally wrong?


----------



## radio-active man (16 November 2006)

UTO was trading ex entitlement all day today. If you go to your trading platform there should be a status note specifying ex.


----------



## toc_bat (20 November 2006)

hi all

when this sort of thing happens, ie there are a lot of new shares added to the market, is the price change a natural market driven reflection of this? or does the asx mechanically adjust the price?

bye all


----------



## Tubbles (20 November 2006)

Hi Toc-bat]

Are you holding this stock?

Not really sure about the answer to your question but I also wondered why the price drop.  

I thought maybe some profit taking and that some sold after the options date.
I guess having that many options on the market would also be having an effect.

However I notice there is an announcement today and the drilling results are expected to be completed by the end of this month.

My plan is to hold this long term. I'm still holding atm.  Hopefully the price will stabilise at this level and the coming annoncements will help it go back up again.


----------



## Sean K (20 November 2006)

The ann looks good. The drops over the past few days very unusual. Probably because GP owned it. he he.   

Looks like it's going to open only slightly higher.


----------



## aidbish (21 February 2007)

Anyone got any thoughts on where this ones going?


----------



## moses (22 February 2007)

Somebody is trying to buy with $100k at 80c. His order alone is big enough to take in almost the sell queue to 84c. But the next buy is 74.5c. So if the buyer disappears...   

So you need to decide whether or not you think this guy knows something good is about to happen, or whether he is just a clown.

fwiw, my money would be on UP.


----------



## comptec (8 June 2007)

any one know why it was suspended today? Did I miss some news or something?

anyone else still holding on to this stock?

I've sold mine a while ago, but picked it up again when it's nice and low and during that correction with the market recently.


----------



## reece55 (8 June 2007)

comptec said:


> any one know why it was suspended today? Did I miss some news or something?
> 
> anyone else still holding on to this stock?
> 
> I've sold mine a while ago, but picked it up again when it's nice and low and during that correction with the market recently.




Been in trading halt due to the finalisation of a JORC compliant resource estimate.

Should be open on Tuesday, with the results to be delivered.

Cheers


----------



## az9896 (21 June 2007)

I am very disappointed by this company, price has dropped for 2 months. The result is not good enough to drive the price up. Terrible...........

I dont know what the managing team is doing and it looks like they dont do good enough.......



Is there anyone that has any idea about it?


----------



## motion (21 June 2007)

Hi, 

Yes I have to agree after todays ann I though there would have been some interest. But managemnent are not very good at PR either.... the same as SRZ good findings but bad management....

Lets hope they do something about it as the projects they have look good.


----------



## Trader52 (24 March 2008)

I bought into this one when U308 stocks were all the rage.  I made good money on PDN and thought this would be another good one. 

Has anyone got ant info on how it is going, other then what is on their website.


----------



## ectoplasm (20 January 2010)

Trader52 said:


> Has anyone got ant info on how it is going, other then what is on their website.





5 Price sensitive announcements in the last month & Volatility in share price yesterday to boot.... 

Chart looks OK ~ want to break out from consolidation IMO


----------

